# girlfreind wants to try coke ?!



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

me and mrs just been texting and she wants to try coke but not on a night out,so she finds out what it feels like without alcahol,she wants me to nail her while weve had a few lines ? it kind of turns me on but im abit scared  anyone tried it ?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

drugs are very bad. if i was a bad person i might say:

try it at home first, best sex of your life she'll turn into the dirtiest fcuker ever!!!

but im not bad, so i wont say that....


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

yes many times, love sex and coke 

but to be absolutly honest havent done that in at least a year and a half. but worth experimenting

but do be careful mate!!!!!!!!!

i used to lick coke on a birds pussy, she loved it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

jjmac said:


> drugs are very bad. if i was a bad person i might say:
> 
> try it at home first, best sex of your life she'll turn into the dirtiest fcuker ever!!!
> 
> but im not bad, so i wont say that....


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## ricdan (Jul 1, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> yes many times, love sex and coke
> 
> but to be absolutly honest havent done that in at least a year and a half. but worth experimenting
> 
> ...


REPS!


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

does it make it feel much better ? ... 2 gram of ur average bashed up 40 quid a pop stuff be enough surely ? shes shocked me alot by this lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

make sure it's coke zero if yiou are cutting though


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> make sure it's coke zero if yiou are cutting though


diet coke for me mate, cant stand that coke zero stuff


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to find it a waste of time.....it just made me feel like i constantly needed a crap so spent the night on the bog!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> yes many times, love sex and coke
> 
> but to be absolutly honest havent done that in at least a year and a half. but worth experimenting
> 
> ...


Sounds like the best tasting pussy ever...

:thumb:

back on topic, i've never wanted to dab into those kind of drugs although if offered on a nightout, i'd probably diveinto a pussy covered incoke.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

im sure the stuff in our area is always diet coke!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Only if it is good gear. £40 a g is usually sh1te. In London, the good gear is £60 a g.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

If she wants a really long hard filthy fuk - I "hear" some base speed and MDMA is pretty good


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> make sure it's coke zero if yiou are cutting though


thought thats all they did these days :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Mate, it'll make you dick slightly smaller until you come down, it'll take you ages to come, you be good to go again straight away, your mrs will be up for ANYTHING!!!!!!

yeah mate, do it. it's great; just don't do it that often.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

stevo99 said:


> im sure the stuff in our area is always diet coke!


Normally coke zero by the time it gets to the local smaller timers round here.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Coke is best with a few drinks.

A lot depends on the quality of what you get.

I might buy some now actually!

Seriously mate, drop me a PM if you have any questions you dont wanna ask openly. I have extensive experience


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bum fun


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Karl 197 said:


> I used to find it a waste of time.....it just made me feel like i constantly needed a crap so spent the night on the bog!


You sure it was coke? :lol:


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Its over rated crap mate.

Had a bit of a habit few years back. Turned me into a paranoid monster. Columbian flake (i think) was nice. Hard to get though.

If you want to try it then up to you but its addictive and makes your nose fall apart.

Buy some protein instead. :rockon:


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

dont worry with the **** stuff its not worth it and you'll just be dissapointed. Good stuff will blow your mind.

In the scheme of things its worth trying but its very addictive and expensive.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

scouse2010 said:


> I dont even think about sex when Ive had coke or alchol I just prefer a good long chat
> 
> even if no one is listen to me
> 
> ...


true mate. i hardly know anyone who doesnt do it!

So tempted to tick some now!!

Aarrrgh!!


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Makes you talk about ****, go on and on about nonsense.

Used to make me fidget and sweat and get really anxious. Had problems sleeping so used to smoke a load of skunk to help me sleep. I just ended up monged out with my head rushing and racing. Could never make up my mind what to do or what music to listen to.

Just thinking back now reminds me how I hate the stuff.

Now I stay clear of all that crap. :innocent:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Last time I took coke was with my ex, yes it turned her into a filthy horn bag who loved sucking me off whenever she could then sat on my erect winky and told me to fuk her hard. So yeah I'd recommend it


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Fug it, just give it to the misses!

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Bum fun


^ :thumb:

Class A's opened up a lot of doors... ahem, back doors with my ex :thumbup1:

Tbf they sometimes do for me too ha!


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I can never get a lob on if i have a bit of gear, and it aint for the want of trying either!!!! Makes me wanna bang, but there's no way its gonna happen!!

Do a pill (or half!) or a bit of MDMA and then fcuk when your rushing, now your talking!!! :blowme: Sex on ecstacy is much better than sniff!

Not that i've done either for a while mind, good boy now!! :innocent:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Shagging on proper speed is good too. Never shagged on proper ecstasy though


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

WRT said:


> Last time I took coke was with my ex, yes it turned her into a filthy horn bag who loved sucking me off whenever she could then sat on my erect winky and told me to fuk her hard. So yeah I'd recommend it


SPOT ON! Love the stuff i do but i aint addicted at all, rich mans drug coke but good for a night every now and again getting 8th to meself :drool: . had some weekend just gone, sex is very good on coke and if you rub it on her clit she will buk like a horse haha


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Shagging on proper speed is good too. Never shagged on proper ecstasy though


So hard to get it up but when its up ITS UP!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Rosko said:


> I can never get a lob on if i have a bit of gear, and it aint for the want of trying either!!!! Makes me wanna bang, but there's no way its gonna happen!!
> 
> Do a pill (or half!) or a bit of MDMA and then fcuk when your rushing, now your talking!!! :blowme: Sex on ecstacy is much better than sniff!
> 
> Not that i've done either for a while mind, good boy now!! :innocent:


Agreed if you don't have viagra then sex can be difficult.. I was once wasted and with my ex and her mate (hot) manipulated the situation on to sex, and if i was sat down it would work (double suck oh yeah) :thumb:

As soon as i moved to try and do something the blood would just rush out of it and it would flop! Anyway trying to keep my manhood after they took the pi55 especially her mate "Your all mouth Raptor, you acted like you could provide" etc i was in a taxi in a flash to mine to pick up some viagras!! Was like mission impossible to get back my modjo!

Got back to my gf's house and they were both asleep, passed out! I'd fcuked it... I fell asleep and fell apart inside haha :lol: But i got another chance another time which brings me on to the 2nd point that i agree with...

Sex is awesome on E much better than coke, it makes everyone involved norty as fcuk if they are like that


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

My todger disappears on E no idea how you fcuk on that stuff. I'd agree just give it to the girlfriend and you stay off it unless you have viagra.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RE the OP:

Don't do it! It looks glamorous and its nice, but it got a grip of me a few years ago i'd be sat sniffing coke whilst watching corination street or even while at the gym! Its ok but not when you loose control.

Im just so glad i have got a grip of my demons! I really am made up.


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> haha none of my mates can go out on the **** without having a line.


I'm Scouse too and neither can any of mine. Already a session planned for tomorrow.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Drugs are for mugs.  :whistling:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Spend that 80 quid on 3 bottels of test and get yourself a fitter bird


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol at this thread how old are you buddy?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

aseeby19 said:


> Spend that 80 quid on 3 bottels of test and get yourself a fitter bird


X2


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

How does it make u feel anyways?

Is it totally diff to being drunk?

Ive just never had the curiosity to actually try any drug lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

post up pics of bird if she is HOT! then yea fuk it if not get the test in ya


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

stephy said:


> How does it make u feel anyways?
> 
> Is it totally diff to being drunk?
> 
> Ive just never had the curiosity to actually try any drug lol


its shyt! well no it aint but when you run out and ya dealer has fuked off to bed cant get any more and you feal like crying its shyt lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> its shyt! well no it aint but when you run out and ya dealer has fuked off to bed cant get any more and you feal like crying its shyt lol


That's why it's good having a cousin who deals coke and sometimes gives you it for free. He's dating a Miss UK competitor too, cvnt :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> That's why it's good having a cousin who deals coke and sometimes gives you it for free. He's dating a Miss UK competitor too, cvnt :lol:


this is all fictional right? i have a fictional cousin in liverpool same story but i dnt get any free bees cnut! not that id take it any more any way im a bber! i take test not coke! yea!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

stephy said:


> How does it make u feel anyways?
> 
> Is it totally diff to being drunk?
> 
> Ive just never had the curiosity to actually try any drug lol


Makes me feel euphoric, and wanna fuk the nearest thing to me. Can have your first line with me if you want :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> this is all fictional right? i have a fictional cousin in liverpool same story but i dnt get any free bees cnut! not that id take it any more any way im a bber! i take test not coke! yea!


No mate I'm actually being serious, she won one of the comps in Yorkshire.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

WRT said:


> That's why it's good having a cousin who deals *coke* and sometimes gives you it for *free*. He's dating a *Miss UK* competitor too, cvnt :lol:


coke + free + miss uk = best friends! :lol:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Coke zero , try it its good . Look at it this way mate , if ur happy with your shape and size then god bless ya go for it , if not then. Tell her to naff off


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

> but im abit scared anyone tried it ?


 ????

makes my dick shrink to the size of a clit


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm also interested in trying it, obviously ive done alcohol, and ive smoked weed also. I dont smoke weed anymore, basically because the disadvantages weigh up way more than the very slight advantages.

Can the high from coke be compared with that of alcohol or weed? Weed always just makes me feel sleepy, never had a proper decent trip always just been a bit relax or proper monged out.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

drugs are bad full stop ! if i had a girlfriend and she said that she wants to try drugs then i would be like ok you do that hun and by the way we are finished  . lets just say i have seen what drugs like that do.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Definately do it mate, no question!


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

dont get no cut up washing up powder ****e tho, get the proper stuff mate if want the best sex, then try get as pure as u can, i did it a few years ago wen i lived in spain, Filthy birds there, and morrocan dealers as neighbours haha cnt go wrong


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

stephy said:


> How does it make u feel anyways?
> 
> Is it totally diff to being drunk?
> 
> Ive just never had the curiosity to actually try any drug lol


well on speed - your whole skin become alive and very tingly - I'm not even capably of describing how your sexual areas feel....Your imagination is very active and you can be very uninhibited (filthy talk etc)......I used to have sex for about 9 or 10 hours with a girl on speed (both of us).

E is a bit different.....brilliant in the same ways - you can become very very very close to soemone on E (it used to be used in relationship counseling due to the empathy feeling it causes).

the best sex I have ever had was on E.....like sex on another level.

the trouble with good strong E is - you can plan sex, drop - then just sit and chat for 4 hours and be back down - like WTF.....felt like 3 minutes had passed

Acid is like having sex when you are actually different animals....I was a dinosaur once, very weird.

I haven't done Coke sex and I haven't doen any drugs for a long time - was just an experimantal year or 2 that I loved

I never had any probems getting hard and never needed any V


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Uriel must be on the speed now. What time is it there? 2am? At your age you'd need speed to stay awake that late


----------



## Ramrodd (Jul 2, 2010)

younglad18 said:


> me and mrs just been texting and she wants to try coke but not on a night out,so she finds out what it feels like without alcahol,she wants me to nail her while weve had a few lines ? it kind of turns me on but im abit scared  anyone tried it ?


O yes very nice..bin there.. dune that.. love it :thumbup1:


----------



## dash_wag (May 29, 2006)

Lol mint comments although my opinion Is it the best/worst thing it's class when your on it but **** the next day, and can I **** get a hardon wen I'm on it I just like to party 3 days hard and loose about 2months gym gains lmao, and talk the same ****!

Really if she want to try it let her you can't have an opinion on something unless you've tried or experienced it your self!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

lol tell her its ****! drugs make you gay, fact! lol (i used to gobble enough of them ha)


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

thats drugs not gays! lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Coke made me limper than a very limp thing. However, I loved coke.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

danimal, how do you know it's fact? Are you trying to tell us something? :lol:


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

im 19 il let you know if i go ahead with it .. and try and get some pics haha


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> Shagging on proper speed is good too. Never shagged on proper ecstasy though


Done that. :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

younglad18 said:


> me and mrs just been texting and she wants to try coke but not on a night out,so she finds out what it feels like without alcahol,she wants me to nail her while weve had a few lines ? it kind of turns me on but im abit scared  anyone tried it ?


Get some in you, she'll turn into a filthy monster who'll want it up every orrfice. She won't stop until your swingers are like raisins.

If you really want to give her a good seeing to add some speed, she'll love you long time.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Funny thread this.

Just say no. No-one remember zammo ffs. I'd never touch drugs. Well not for the last few weeks anyhow


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I must admit. A good session with a bird on the Chang is sh1t hot. Pure filth. If you're like me and go down on them for hours then just remember their Chang may wear off before yours and they'll get bored senseless after the eighth squirt and either fall asleep while you're down there or tell you to get a fcukin move on as they've had enough.

Not that it's ever happened to me:whistling: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

younglad18 said:


> me and mrs just been texting and she wants to try coke but not on a night out,so she finds out what it feels like without alcahol,she wants me to nail her while weve had a few lines ? it kind of turns me on but im abit scared  anyone tried it ?


Not being funny here but you're a bit niave. I'd get some smartish as she's definately done it before. so if you don't , she'll get soemone who does.

Sex on coke - you'll feel like a movie star

Sex on speed - dirty nasty porno sex goes on for hours and ow, you thumb in a softie

Sex on E - has to be experienced to be believed - 4 hour of being on the brink of an orgasm

Sex on all 3 whilst smoking a cone :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BillC said:


> *Not being funny here but you're a bit niave. I'd get some smartish as she's definately done it before. so if you don't , she'll get soemone who does. *
> 
> Sex on coke - you'll feel like a movie star
> 
> ...


The boy talks some sense here (for a ginger.... :whistling:  )

And from a girls persective. Yeah. Its a lot of fun. Often I hear females friends saying they will try things of suggest things or act in a way that in their head they have wanted to for a long time, but never had the confidence. However..... as a lot of ppl have said sometimes guys get "performance issues". Not saying you will but it might be an idea to have a little blue pill within arms reach JUST in case.... :whistling:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol on an intense cutting diet:

Testosterone + tren + winstrol + gh + clen + ephedrine + t3 + viagra + cocaine + ecstasy + increased heart rate due to sex

= :no:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Lol on an intense cutting diet:
> 
> Testosterone + tren + winstrol + gh + clen + ephedrine + t3 + viagra + cocaine + ecstasy + increased heart rate due to sex
> 
> = :no:


Oops....

Ah well. Its all extra cardio hey...? :whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

BillC said:


> Not being funny here but you're a bit niave. I'd get some smartish as she's definately done it before. so if you don't , she'll get soemone who does.
> 
> *Sex on coke - you'll feel like a movie star*
> 
> ...


Only done the 2 in bold but the man hit the nail on the head. only thing is normal sex will pale in comparison.

If need be and fancy a trip to scottish boarders i can let you no of a rather posh hotel that has a jacuzzi in the room and all the walls and tables are mirrored.

Im sure its not meant for coke but dam it was paradise especially for bodybuilders also. every table is mirrored so perfect for a line, all walls are mirroed so perfect to check both yourself and her out while nailing her in the jacuzzi :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sex on coke is awesome, I don't do rec drugs that often but when I do I make the most of it!! 

@Hilly why when I read the last part of your post do I just have visions of


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

Rosko said:


> I can never get a lob on if i have a bit of gear, and it aint for the want of trying either!!!! Makes me wanna bang, but there's no way its gonna happen!!


Big time!

I dont know how all these people have such great sex on coke!?

I've embarassed myself to within an inch of my life from being unable to get an erection with hot girls after I'd been on coke all night. Ruined my sexual confidence in fact! After a few lines, my knob shrinks to a comical size and wont get hard for ANYTHING!

Im clearly not alone here, although do wonder how some guys seem to be fine :cursing:

Shame, 'cos I always get lucky when im high, lol

It is definitely overrated and expensive, but I STILL dont say 'no' when a line is offered my way, lol.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

subterfuge said:


> Big time!
> 
> I dont know how all these people have such great sex on coke!?
> 
> ...


 ive never done coke, but maybe the bit in bold is why you end up getting a prune instead of a python?

its the same with me and booze - 3 or 4 double chivas regal on the rocks and i bang like a p0rnstar. 8-10 doubles and its curtains for me.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Never tried coke but if my missus said she wanted to try it (she used to do it in the past before we got together) then the relationship would end straight away. Im very anti drugs (apart from AAS)


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

subterfuge said:


> Big time!
> 
> I dont know how all these people have such great sex on coke!?
> 
> ...


I never had this problem until a few years ago, then one day I was bang at it with the Mrs and little Kris decided to go to sleep and not wake up again :lol:

The Mrs then went to sleep and I had to lye there wide awake smashed off my head :bounce:


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Karl 197 said:


> I used to find it a waste of time.....it just made me feel like i constantly needed a crap so spent the night on the bog!


Thats because the K's are cut with large amounts of Manatol before it goes out. Usually 700g Manatol to every K of coke. Manatol has a laxative effect hence the crapping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2010)

Erm.... waist of money, good before dentist though... lol, if to rub it on your gums, hahahaha! I dont really understand it though, cause... for me if to take drugs, it would have to relax me, rather than making me even more awake and active then already am... or confident for that matter. x


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I used to like sex on drugs, but I personally don't think it's the same as normal sex. Different but not better. Yeah it's great to bang away for hours buut the feeling isn't the same and when you finally can come, it's a let down. But hey, different is good.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Fcuk coke get a wack of good speed into her and she will be a dirty dirty woman. :thumbup1:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

2 yrs ago My wife said that to me (Ive got to pick her up from rehab later.)


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> Spend that 80 quid on 3 bottels of test and get yourself a fitter bird


x1 :beer:


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Always Injured said:


> My todger disappears on E no idea how you fcuk on that stuff. I'd agree just give it to the girlfriend and you stay off it unless you have viagra.


x2 No way could i shag on E pill d1ck aint a good thing


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Thankfully I've never had a single problem getting it up no matter how fvcked off my head on different substances I've been, if it stayed floppy with a girl I'd cry myself to sleep at the sheer embarassment :lol:


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

its good but weed and sex is better imo


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

kieren1234 said:


> Never tried coke but if my missus said she wanted to try it (she used to do it in the past before we got together) then the relationship would end straight away. Im very anti drugs (apart from AAS)


What you're trying to really say is your bird is smacked IMO lol. Let's say your bird was Megan fox then no way would you fcuk her off for trying to be pure filth. But let's say she was booted, then I'd be inclined to agree  :lol:

Ps don't get offended as I'm only joking dude. Sort of anyways


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

As for weed and sex. You must be joking right!!!! I see absolutely no point in fcuking someone whilst they're asleep. (unless she's said no earlier in the evening that is lmao :lol: )


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Coke is the most over rated drug out there now, 10 years ago yea man great now......utter waste of cash.

Unless you no a few yarddy's.

Good base better, but yea prob some vrg's.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

aeon said:


> Coke is the most over rated drug out there now, 10 years ago yea man great now......utter waste of cash.
> 
> *Unless you no a few yarddy's.*
> 
> Good base better, but yea prob some vrg's.


they were overrated too - there only ever was a few of them lol


----------



## aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> they were overrated too - there only ever was a few of them lol


Yea but when you got them........  you knew you had the shi.t


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

aeon said:


> Yea but when you got them........  you knew you had the shi.t


no mate - I meant yardies were overrated - there was never more than a handful around....bit of an myth really as an organised crime syndicate...more a bit of a loose huddle of black guys who never really formed a gang:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Never tried coke but if my missus said she wanted to try it (she used to do it in the past before we got together) then the relationship would end straight away. Im very anti drugs (apart from AAS)


hang on ull stick a needle in ure ass but you wont have a lil line of coke with ure bird :lol: shape up man. dnt sack her off just send her my way :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Robsta said:


> As for weed and sex. You must be joking right!!!! I see absolutely no point in fcuking someone whilst they're asleep. (unless she's said no earlier in the evening that is lmao :lol: )


haha me 2 once ive had some weed i want to stuff my face then sleep. if she wants to ride me while i snooze thats fine but just dont expect much effort from me


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If someone smokes a joint within 50 yds of me I'm asleep in seconds....Just cannot handle pot at all, never been able to.....If I'm gonna abuse my body I wanna be up jumping about, not trying to keep my fcuking eyes open....


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Coke + Sex = Very good time!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

aeon said:


> Coke is the most over rated drug out there now, 10 years ago yea man great now......utter waste of cash.
> 
> Unless you no a few yarddy's.
> 
> Good base better, but yea prob some vrg's.


I disagree, quality these days is awesome if you know the right people.

I have no idea what a yarddy is


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I should add that you need a lot of cash. The good stuff doesnt come cheap!

People pay far less for coke these days and complain that the quality is crap


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> I disagree, quality these days is awesome if you know the right people.
> 
> *I have no idea what a yarddy is*


its 3 footy or almost as long as a metery


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I disagree, quality these days is awesome if you know the right people.
> 
> I have no idea what a yarddy is


Yep,agree with that.

I can get either get 10 gram of sh1te for 200 or 1 gram of nail you to the fcuking wall for 80.

Cant be ar5ed with it nowadays though,takes me 5 days to recover.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ruaidhri said:


> How much is a gram, bout 5-10 lines?


#

1 for IB


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

give her some, do lots of deviant sexual acts, and enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I once watched this programme about cokeheads where this lad used to get his wages and buy a load,then half it up and post it to himself second class as he knew if it was in the house he would pan it all the mad tw8t:lol:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> its 3 footy or almost as long as a metery


hhaaarrrfffffarrrooooooo!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> its 3 footy or almost as long as a metery


 :lol: :lol:

I was thinking TinyTomy:laugh:


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

put some popping candy up her chuff, its funny as fook


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

DNC said:


> Yep,agree with that.
> 
> I can get either get 10 gram of sh1te for 200 or 1 gram of nail you to the fcuking wall for 80.
> 
> Cant be ar5ed with it nowadays though,takes me 5 days to recover.


Ive been getting stuff (when I can afford it) for £100 a gram and its worth it. Hit is ultra clean and you dont need a line every 5 minutes!

Similarly I can get it for about 20 quid and be edgy as hell unless Ive drank about a gallon of vodka.

Regarding how many lines in a gram its 6 for me personally or maybe a few more if Im low on dosh. I have heard people saying they have done 3 grams in a line etc but Im not sure I could physically do that. I call bullsh1t to be honest


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Another thing which annoys me about coke claims!

A Liverpool paper published an article last year saying you can buy a line of cocaine cheaper than a pint of lager.

What a ridiculous comment! You could buy a line cheaper than a packet of peanuts if its cut enough. Also I know people who get about 30 lines out of a gram.

When I want a really big line I ask for a slug!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> Another thing which annoys me about coke claims!
> 
> A Liverpool paper published an article last year saying you can buy a line of cocaine cheaper than a pint of lager.
> 
> ...


When i want a really big line i ask for a speed bump


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

when i want a really big line....i ask for a really big line


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

these days you get 5% coke and the rest is rat poison, not worth while

save money for a holiday abroad instead like mexico or colombia and have a while two weeks of it. don't try to bring anything back though


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Irish Beast said:


> I should add that you need a lot of cash. The good stuff doesnt come cheap!
> 
> People pay far less for coke these days and complain that the quality is crap


There's some sh!te stuff round here at the moment, one lad I know pays in excess of £70 for stuff that's been cut 5 times. I'd love to get my hands on some real Coke.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i'm gonna start selling this stuff soon....so get your orders in lads....

*shifty shifty*


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

coflex said:


> i'm gonna start selling this stuff soon....so get your orders in lads....
> 
> *shifty shifty*


5 kg tub please, can I have a free shaker with it? :cool2:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> 5 kg tub please, can I have a free shaker with it? :cool2:


5kg comes in pouches ffs.....gotta keep me costs down. :whistling:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

If it was my mrs who said that I would reply "did I say you could remove your dog lead and ball gag and make suggestions, now get back on your knees and take 10 with the flogger"! :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> If she wants a really long hard filthy fuk - I "hear" some base speed and MDMA is pretty good


this for the win any day of the week over a coke sex sesh:thumbup1:


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

younglad18 said:


> me and mrs just been texting and she wants to try coke but not on a night out,so she finds out what it feels like without alcahol,she wants me to nail her while weve had a few lines ? it kind of turns me on but im abit scared  anyone tried it ?


i dunno it must just be me being a bore or somthing but i can imagen the convo id have with my girlfriend:

her: "i want to try coke"

me: "your finished"

on the subject of drugs, why dont you just jab yourself with some heroin and have sex then? i hear its the bomb.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i dunno how anyone has sex on coke. i had a few toots last night and when i came home i could hardly find my dick to have a p!ss...... no way i would show that maggot to my bird lol!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

weeman said:


> this for the win any day of the week over a coke sex sesh:thumbup1:


Actually im inclined to Almost agree. We bad quite a lot of speed in Australia and had some of the best sessions ever there! Proper knob splitters!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Robsta said:


> What you're trying to really say is your bird is smacked IMO lol. Let's say your bird was Megan fox then no way would you fcuk her off for trying to be pure filth. But let's say she was booted, then I'd be inclined to agree  :lol:
> 
> Ps don't get offended as I'm only joking dude. Sort of anyways


I dont offend easily mate, especially when its crazy fcukers like you anyway :thumbup1: :lol:

It doesnt matter who i was with, if they done drugs like coke etc, then i would be out straight away.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hilly said:


> hang on ull stick a needle in ure ass but you wont have a lil line of coke with ure bird :lol: shape up man. dnt sack her off just send her my way :thumb:


Exactly that mate. And no way, she wouldnt ever do anything like that again so keep your mitts to yourself you filthy animal :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Actually im inclined to Almost agree. We bad quite a lot of speed in Australia and had some of the best sessions ever there! Proper knob splitters!


My tool used to look like it had been booted through a double glazed winow and chewed by a pack of feral dogs after speed sessions


----------

